# Rant/Steam/Vent/Scream/Advice



## Busy B (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi.
Having read others on this- I need too get stuff off of my chest.
DH, after my miscarriage, and before we tried again with our [failed] FET, told me that he didn't want to try again. I said I would, if this one didn't work.

So the FET failed. Our clinic said it may be his sperm - he didn't take that well.

I have a need to try again. I found a BICA counsellor - who told him that he needed to give me one more go - to which I promised him that it would be, otherwise our relationship would not last.

He keeps on saying that he is old [51], that he wants to retire soon, and that it is all too sad, but I need to let go and get on with life, and for us to have a life together - go sailing together, travelling, etc.

He then has decided not to continue with the counsellor, as he didn't like what she was saying. I told him that was fine, but he needed to find another one, by Friday just gone. He hasn't.

He hasn't talked to many people about this; I don't think most of his family knows either.

I want a family with him, but am feeling more and more that he won't budge and that I need to decide.

I realise that this is bleak - and hoping against hope that he will change his mind.
Many thanks for this.
BB


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think you're going to have a battle on your hands by the sounds of it   What age are you B?? I see from your siggy you are using donor eggs too so that buys you plenty of time to keep trying provided you wanted to!

I know personally having done this solo I would never have quit for a man, life is too short for regrets x


----------



## Busy B (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for your support.
I'm 41 - so I have time, but not loads.
xx


----------



## natalia38 (Nov 25, 2014)

Busy B,
you can give him some time to decide. As you use donor eggs you have some time. If he doesnt want to continue then you will have to decide what is more important for you. Having a child or keeping the relationship. Have you both thought about adoption?


----------

